

Show HN: ThrdPlace - kickstarter for your community. - jasonhitchcock
http://www.thrdplace.com
Increase awareness, raise funds, find volunteers, and gather supplies to create community projects. ThrdPlace is kickstarter for you community.
======
JayNeely
I like this concept. I'd provide a few more examples than "farmers market" on
the front page. Get a "How it Works" page going, too.

Creating an account (after signing in with twitter) felt sketchy. Password
displayed in plaintext, typos "genrated", bad punctuation / capitalization in
the headers, and an error on
[http://thrdplace.com/signin_signup/index.php?route=users/com...](http://thrdplace.com/signin_signup/index.php?route=users/complete_registration)
-

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output
started at
/homepages/34/d394755760/htdocs/signin_signup/application/views/users/complete_registration.html:12)
in /homepages/34/d394755760/htdocs/signin_signup/index.php on line 29

